# Icd-p for pancreatic mass?



## cbarry

Have been looking for an icd-9 code for pancreatic mass and have yet to find a difinitive one.....any suggestions?


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
For pancreatic mass  you can code 577.8(Other specified disease of pancrease).

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## roadsky40

I would code 577.9, in ICD-9 go to Mass, Specified Organ NEC- See Disease of Specified organ or site.


----------



## MedcodingSpecialist

577.9 is the right one.


----------



## terribrown

789.32 Mass, abdominal, left upper quadrant (which is where the pancreas is found).


----------



## tlstaz6543

Why would you not use 239.0 Neoplasm (new growth) unspecified nature, digestive system?


----------



## mitchellde

tlstaz6543 said:


> Why would you not use 239.0 Neoplasm (new growth) unspecified nature, digestive system?



Per Coding Clinic - neoplasm of unspecified nature means that a preliminary diagnostic study has been performed that shows the mass to be a tumor which is not defined morphologically as of this time.  Therefore it is a neoplastic process unspecified as to the morphology.  However you have not indicated that any preliminary study has been performed so this could be an abcess or a cyst.  Therefore it is still a symptom of a mass.


----------



## roadsky40

I would only use 789.32 if there is no specific indication of the location and origin of the mass, like a mass that is overlapping contigous sites like mass between pancreas and stomach. Otherwise code to the disease of the location of the mass.


----------



## srinivas r sajja

I would code 577.9, in ICD-9 go to Mass, Specified Organ NEC- See Disease of Specified organ or site.


----------



## vj_tiwari

Hey, 

I think 577.8 is more appropriate. As per Index of diseases...

Mass --> Specified organ or site --> See also disease by site --> 577.* --> but here Mass is mentioned so 577.8.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------

